# How can you tell



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Ow can you tell if it is a rooster or hen


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

In adults birds, the rooster has a big red comb and has long "saddle" feathers around the tail, and is usually more brightly colored than the hen. Likewise, hens usually have small combs and are more mutely colored, they also usually have wider hips. Obviously roosters crow.

With chicks, there is a way to tell by looking at the vent, but I don't know how to do that. In older chicks usually the cockerels have larger combs.

The exception is silkies which are virtually impossible to sex except through the vent until the rooster starts crowing. I've never owned a silky but that's what I've read.

I'm attaching a picture of a rooster and a hen. The hen is the gray chicken. They're different breeds but hopefully you kind of understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Well there are bantom chickens and Americona


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Most bantams are very easy to tell because they look just like big chickens...just in a mini package. Americaunas are kinda hard too but not impossible. When they mature its easy to tell because of the feathers and they crow.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

LaMee said:


> Well there are bantom chickens and Americona


Ameraucana are always difficult to sex if purebred. Purebred Ameraucana have rose combs, and waddles that you normally cannot see. I breed purebred Ameraucana. I can assist you further if you post a pic of those in question.

If these are hatchery stock or a "backyard breeder" the chicks will also be much easier to sex as well.


----------

